

Mark Cuban: The internet is 'dead and boring' - nickb
http://www.portfolio.com/views/columns/the-world-according-to/2007/08/23/Mark-Cuban

======
bmaier
I don't think Mark knows how to make a point without making a polarizing
comment. Of course, it is one of the reasons he is famous, so whether his off-
the-cuff remarks help him or hurt him is open to interpretation.

~~~
run4yourlives
Well, he's certainly not having an issue getting funding. :-)

------
falsestprophet
I thought Mark Cuban was an idiot long before this.

